# Article: edoc laundry + CSI



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

A short blurb from Josh Spear about the "edoc laundry" brand and how an original marketing idea looks like it is paying off big. I thought it was interesting. 

http://www.joshspear.com/item/edoc-laundry-does-csi


----------



## MrApolloBu (Sep 2, 2006)

they just got rich quick ha


----------



## DFras (Aug 9, 2005)

MrApolloBu said:


> they just got rich quick


I bet that's right! Can anyone spell "copycat" t-shirt companies.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Well this isn't really just a "get rich quick" kind of thing.. they have been around for a while. Mainly I posted this because I think they did a great job on the marketing. When I first saw the whole "murder mystery secret story printed on the inside of clothing" thing (when it first came out) I thought it was interesting, but that it probably wouldn't sell many shirts. I guess they just found the right market for it - CSI fans.  Just goes to show, you can sell almost anything, as long as you figure out who you should really be selling it to.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Just goes to show, you can sell almost anything, as long as you figure out who you should really be selling it to.


That's another Jasonda quote I need to add to my signature. That is SOOOO true. really  

I guess also after you figure out who you should be selling it too, you should figure out how to get your shirts in front of their eyes.


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

Rodney said:


> That's another Jasonda quote I need to add to my signature. That is SOOOO true. really


I am flattered, but it's nothing other people haven't already said before.  I bet it's already a Badalouism!


----------

